# Philly Herf??



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey Philly Gorillas, if you are out there.. Let's put something together.. Germantown rob, johhnycashfan, whoever... I am trying to gauge interest here.. Post away your suggestions..


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I liked your idea at holts...there is also a reasturant i know of with an upstairs smoking room, need to check if they still allow cigars.

germantown rob


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I thought you might be getting lonely in this thread justin, so here i am again...rock me like a hurricain.....is that in bad taste?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

nov 5 saturday afternoon... can anyone go? there is a gerf in the virginia area, that i dont want to conflict with, but germantown rob and i cannot make the trip down there.. maybe we do something up here..


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> nov 5 saturday afternoon... can anyone go? there is a gerf in the virginia area, that i dont want to conflict with, but germantown rob and i cannot make the trip down there.. maybe we do something up here..


We both really wanted to go but justin and his busy schedual ...anyway I was considering doing it alone since my birthday is the 9th I thought it would be a great way to celibrate...but w/o justin it was further than i wanted to travel..so it would be great to meet some of you..


----------



## thomcad (Oct 13, 2005)

Forgive me if I already pm'ed one or both of you guys about this. Its been a big day for me here, and my pm box filled up and I emptied it, and now I can't tell if I answered your invite. But no, I can't make it that day. I thought I was going to be able to go to the VA-PA herf, but I can't go to that either. I will definately try to make any future dates you guys pick though.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Poopy Pants, I'm whorring for your credits :r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Herfing it Out at Holts in Philly this Saturday!!!

Definitely In
-justinphilly
-germantownrob

possibility
-thomcad
-johnnycashfan

looking for more...


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

come on guys, we have to be able to put something together here!!


----------

